# Better pics for My Propel SL (new wheels)



## MiguePropelSL (Mar 4, 2014)

2014 Giant Propel Advanced SL (size XS)
Sram 22 Groupset (crank 53-39 / cassette 11-28)
Fizik Arione VS saddle and fizik bartape
Giant Compact SLR Stem (100mm) / Handlebar (42cm)
Look Keo Blade Carbon Pedals
(NEW) Reynolds Strike SLG (62mm) wheels with Continental GrandSport Race tires 700x25c


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

Sweet looking machine.


----------



## MiguePropelSL (Mar 4, 2014)

d_tresenriter said:


> Sweet looking machine.


Tks bro


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

that's one serious business mean looking bike


----------



## MiguePropelSL (Mar 4, 2014)

CrankyMinion said:


> that's one serious business mean looking bike


Tks did my best to get on that!


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

Beautiful looking bike. Looks fast even at a standstill. I still believe the Propel is the meanest looking Aero bike out there


----------

